# Expats living in Tequisquiapan?



## sharonandbill (Jan 18, 2009)

We have recently returned from Tequis and really liked it, thought it was beautiful. We are considering it as our retirement spot. Is there an expatriate community there? If so we would love to hear from some of you. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. If there are folks there, give Sarron & Bill a shout.


----------



## MandyinJax (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tequisquiapan Mexico*



sharonandbill said:


> We have recently returned from Tequis and really liked it, thought it was beautiful. We are considering it as our retirement spot. Is there an expatriate community there? If so we would love to hear from some of you. Thanks


Sharonandbill,

contact Peter Schuster for information. If you PM me, I can give you his e-mail address. 

Peter has lived in Tequis for 3+ years and loves it. He helps new expats find homes etc and get settled in the community. There are not a lot of expats there but enough to ease your transition. 

MandyinJax


----------



## sharonandbill (Jan 18, 2009)

MandyinJax said:


> Sharonandbill,
> 
> contact Peter Schuster for information. If you PM me, I can give you his e-mail address.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, we will get in touch with Peter. We are really looking forward to our move.


----------

